# 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a new owner of a 2009 GLI and have a few questions:
-I've read all of the posts about what kind of oil to use and have developed a mild headache. In all of my previous vehicles I've used Mobil 1. It looks like the 0w40 is approved for the car but I would like to stick to the recommended 5W40. Apparantly this Pentosin oil is the best? I've heard that Amsoil comes from the same company, but a different division.
-The 2008 GLI's recommended oil change is at 5k miles...but now that VW covers the oil changes as part of their carefree maintenance, they changed it to 10k! That seems a little odd to me that since they are now covering the bill they extend the recommended interval. Does that make any sense?
-As part of the deal for my car the dealer gave me 5 free oil filters but they appear to have an expiration date on them (though it might be the lot number - it's stamped 07.10.08). Filters expire?
-Lastly, this is random but is the car called a Jetta GLI, or just a GLI?? No joke, but the salesman didn't even know for sure. It's still and MK5 though correct?
Thanks in advance for anyones help!


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (giacgli)*

previous models were called jetta gli mkv are now called just GLI......but if u go to any website to look for parts it will still be listed under jetta and then model gli.,.,,,,,,,,,,,, as far as oil i wouldnt wait 10k for oil change its obvious that they made the oil drain intervals longer so there cost would be less.........i used to use Pennzoil Platinum Euro good oil from what i read on BITOG but now im using amsoil because the dealership i go to lets me use without voiding my warrenty


_Modified by 08VWGLI at 3:48 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (giacgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacgli* »_Apparantly this Pentosin oil is the best? I've heard that Amsoil comes from the same company, but a different division.

WOW............That is such a massive strech, I'm speechless (figuratively)
Amsoil invented synthetic oil (don't you read their stuff), Pentosin should feel lucky to be mentioned in the same sentence.








Also, please define "best", can 1 oil perform the best in all parameters? 
If not, how many, and which ones to be the "best"
Don't take any of this personal, I'm just asking.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

I am not personally claiming it to be the best - but from reading through all of the posts I believe it is the consensus of the other members. I personally don’t know which is the best – hence my post.
My definition of best would be which oil provides the most protection for the 2.0T.
I also wouldn’t say that since Amsoil was the inventor of synthetic oil that is reason for it to be considered great. I think RCA made the first TV….


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (giacgli)*

- Any oil listed on the VW 502.00 approved list will protect your warranty and offer your engine a long life if changed regularly. The M1 0-40 is a quality oil, as is Pentosin, Lubrimoly, Research Amsoil and draw your own conclusions, but know it is not VW approved no matter what Amsoil says. 
-I agree that there's an obvious change in scheduled maintenance that could be cost driven. However, its worth noting that VWOA workhorse motor, the 2.0T, also moved from the FSI to the TSI models. The TSI simply doesn't degrade oil as quickly. But I would still consider oil changes every 5k, its worth the expense IMO. And especially if you plan to modify it.
-More than likely, that is the date of manufacture.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_- Any oil listed on the VW 502.00 approved list will protect your warranty and offer your engine a long life if changed regularly.

^ what he said.
Trying to determine the "best" is like deciding which girl is the prettiest, any conclusions are 100% subjective.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
The TSI simply doesn't degrade oil as quickly. 

Actually, yes it does. the direct injection is harsh on oil.
The Port-injected motors is gentle on oil compared to direct injection.


----------



## giacgli (Dec 27, 2008)

Now the dealer tells me to use 5W30...but the manual says 5W40. Does this matter?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (giacgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacgli* »_Now the dealer tells me to use 5W30...but the manual says 5W40. Does this matter?

Yes & no.
No: Some of the oils that meet VW502.00 are in fact 5w30
Yes: In my experience, 5w30 oil has resulted in double the oil consumption compared to 5w40.
If the dealer is saying to use 5w30 because they are using Long-Life III, see my "yes" rationale. My 5w30 experience was using an oil similar to the Long-Life III oil.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

i got lucky with my dealer they told me that they dont really hassle people with the vw 502 aproval ........they told me as long as its a full synthetic and the correct weight there fine what ever oil i chose to use


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Actually, yes it does. the direct injection is harsh on oil.
The Port-injected motors is gentle on oil compared to direct injection.

True DI is hard on oils, but the TSI and FSI motors are more different than you're giving credit for.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 2009 GLI oil/filter question - new owner questions (bcze1)*

"i got lucky with my dealer they told me that they dont really hassle people with the vw 502 aproval ........they told me as long as its a full synthetic and the correct weight there fine what ever oil i chose to use"

But your dealer is not ulitimately paying for the warranty repair - the factory is. If the dealer is stating the factory position, fine, if they are not stating the factory position and not standing behind it, not fine, you're exposed.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (08VWGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWGLI* »_i got lucky with my dealer they told me that they dont really hassle people with the vw 502 aproval ........they told me as long as its a full synthetic and the correct weight there fine what ever oil i chose to use

make sure you get this in writing


----------

